# Misheard Lyrics



## petesbrew (22/5/12)

Four Legged Woman
Four Legged Woman, two knees.

Bee Gees


----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

She's wild on a three headed goat - Cold Chisel, cheap wine.

What's love Dr Doolittle, Dr Doolittle - Tina Turner.

She really don't like it, rock the casbah, rock the casbah - The Clash


----------



## big78sam (22/5/12)

"If you wait, I'll give all my eggs to you" - You Am I - Berlin Chair


----------



## bradsbrew (22/5/12)

skuse me while I kiss this guy- Hendricks

I heard your gay- at the end of the chorus of wonderwall Oasis


----------



## Gar (22/5/12)

"Do you like penis and lager"

Some Eurovison magic -


----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> skuse me while I kiss this guy- Hendricks




Same applies to the Foo Fighters "I'm looking to this guy to save me"


----------



## Clutch (22/5/12)

I love mondegreens.

Alex the seal!


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/12)

Here we are now, _in containers_!

Nirvana.


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/12)

big78sam said:


> "If you wait, I'll give all my eggs to you" - You Am I - Berlin Chair



It isn't?

Oh dear..


----------



## punkin (22/5/12)

Not sure if this is for real ones...

But back when i was 14-15 i remember someone going "What the **** are you on about?" 

When i was in the backseat singing along to My Sharona



MMMMmm Mah sharoombah, mmmmma sharoombah...


----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> Here we are now, _in containers_!
> 
> Nirvana.



:lol:


----------



## Rob S (22/5/12)

Louie the whale, oh boy, I said away we go.......


----------



## Muggus (22/5/12)

"Wrapped up like a douche, a boner in the night" Blinded by The Light - Manfred Mann


----------



## browndog (22/5/12)

There's the bathroom on the right. CCR

Dirty deeds and the thunder chief. ACDC


----------



## .DJ. (23/5/12)

heard on a Pearl Jam live album that Mike McReady (guitarist) thought these were the correct song lyrics from KISS

_"I, wanna rock and roll all night. And part of every day"_


----------



## big78sam (23/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> It isn't?
> 
> Oh dear..



Aches, not eggs. It took me a while to realise.


----------



## dago001 (23/5/12)

"Slow motion Walter, the fire engine guy" - Smoke on the water - Deep Purple
While it wasn't me who thought these were the lyrics, I saw it on the net somewhere years ago. Played a gig one night and used these lyrics - nobody picked up on it. :kooi:


----------



## Gar (23/5/12)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (23/5/12)

If you touch my hair, I'll smack you with a chair - Barbie Girl, Aqua (as sung by my 5yo daughter)


----------



## Eater (23/5/12)

"Live on vegemite, ya never minded never minded to live on vegemite" Liberate by Disturbed


----------



## hefevice (23/5/12)

"She don't like, fat Canada head jobs" - Australian Crawl "Reckless" (anything sung by James Reyne is a goldmine for mondegreens)
"Cheap wine and a teenage girl" - Cold Chisel "Cheap Wine" (seems to work as an alternative lyric as well)


----------



## petesbrew (23/5/12)

It's nice to know you wear cologne - Silversun Pickups


----------



## spog (24/5/12)

lying on a deck chair ....down among the deadmen.?. by flash in the pan?

many yrs ago courtesy of my sister......cheers....spog..........


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/5/12)

hold me closer tony danza - elton john


----------



## browndog (30/5/12)

"there's nothing that a hundred men on mars could ever do" africa - Toto


----------



## punkin (31/5/12)

"Don't cry for me, i got tinea'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/12)

its a long way to the shop if you wanna a sausage roll.....


----------



## Malted (31/5/12)

bowie in space said:


> She's wild on a three headed goat - Cold Chisel, cheap wine.





hefevice said:


> "Cheap wine and a teenage girl" - Cold Chisel "Cheap Wine" (seems to work as an alternative lyric as well)



Cheap wine and a three legged goat


----------



## Malted (31/5/12)

punkin said:


> When i was in the backseat singing along to My Sharona
> MMMMmm Mah sharoombah, mmmmma sharoombah...




Mmmmmmm My ska-rotum, mmmmmy scrotum


----------



## sponge (31/5/12)

Little background story. When I was in year 6, we had a school camp where we had to do a talent show type thing.

Myself and three mates decided we were going to paint ourselves blue and dance along to the eiffel 65 song, blue.

Then one of the guys thought the lyrics went...

'I'm blue, I'm in need of a guy, I'm in neeed of a guy...'


Lets just say we didn't end up performing in that talent show due to being ridiculed because of the lyrics.


Sponge


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/12)

Blinded by the Light - comedy sketch


----------



## jyo (1/6/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hold me closer tony danza - elton john



I thought I was the only one!

I am a Dockers supporter....you know.... the AFL team...? Anyway my little girl sings the song at the end of a winning game (yea, not very often) as follows:
"Freo, way to go, a hump back whale is on the go." I prefer these to the original.

Love it.


----------



## jyo (1/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> It isn't?
> 
> Oh dear..



Don't worry, I'm shit too, Dave.


----------



## The Pope (1/6/12)

"Whoa black sausage & scrambled eggs"..... Black Betty - Ram Jam or Spiderbait
"Then I licked her face, like a Golden Retreiver".... I'm a believer - Smash mouth


----------



## Dave70 (1/6/12)

Benchmark..


----------



## Bubba Q (1/6/12)

DOG WARTS!!! - Napalm Death


----------



## bum (1/6/12)

Slayer - Hey, Johnny Depp.

(nsfw - medical illustration of a flaccid penis)


----------



## fawnroux (2/6/12)

Eater said:


> "Live on vegemite, ya never minded never minded to live on vegemite" Liberate by Disturbed



+1 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I knew that wasn't what they were saying, but used to sing it anyway.


----------



## fawnroux (2/6/12)

This ---> 

I thought that video was great! :lol:


----------



## PhantomEasey (3/6/12)

" you know it's set patrol" - sad but true by Metallica


----------



## punkin (15/6/12)

Simon and garfunkel..

"Parsley saved Rosemary in time"


----------



## bum (15/6/12)

First time I heard Far East Movement's "Like a G6" was in some shop with SWMBO and she sees the look on my face and says "What?" in the manner of one who is ready to hear me talk shit about something and I say "Why the **** are they singing about cheese-sticks?"

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/6/12)

One smell of a clit led us, rising up through the air. (Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air) - Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Ivan Other One (15/6/12)

This doesnt quite sound the the real lyrics but and old bloke at work used to sing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

"When my baby,,,,, when my baby smiles at me, I take Viagra. From,, I go to Rio, Peter Allen.


Also from me,

You might as well face it, your a dickhead on drugs,,,, Addicted to love , Robert Palmer


----------



## WarmBeer (15/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Benchmark..





I know I've posted this before, but I just had to keep the theme going...


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I know I've posted this before, but I just had to keep the theme going...


----------



## dago001 (16/6/12)

Many years ago at a friends place, we heard there kids singing this
My boot scootin' baby is drivin' me crazy
My obsession from a western - my dads called Dave (my dance floor date)


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/12)

Back in the days when any admission of gayhood in Queensland was completely taboo, guy at work used to go around singing "I wish that I was Jessie's Girl". I don't think he actually realised what he was singing.


----------



## kalbarluke (16/6/12)

When I try to hide it, it's clear, I wear goggles when you are not near
- Macy Gray : _I Try_


----------



## punkin (17/6/12)

I was thinking about this today, it's not just lyrics i mishear...

I was in a fastfood joint the other day, i heard the girl say 'Do you want fries with that?' ok but when the missus heard her say ' Is that eat here or takeaway?' 

All i heard was 'Feel free to steal the tray.'


WeirdHeyPunkin


----------



## manticle (17/6/12)

bum said:


> First time I heard Far East Movement's "Like a G6" was in some shop with SWMBO and she sees the look on my face and says "What?" in the manner of one who is ready to hear me talk shit about something and I say "Why the **** are they singing about cheese-sticks?"
> 
> [EDIT: typo]



Cheese dicks.


----------



## bum (17/6/12)

"...and one crab's dick please."


----------



## Ivan Other One (17/6/12)

kalbarluke said:


> When I try to hide it, it's clear, I wear goggles when you are not near
> - Macy Gray : _I Try_




My world crumbles when there is no beer.


----------



## dago001 (17/6/12)

bum said:


> First time I heard Far East Movement's "Like a G6" was in some shop with SWMBO and she sees the look on my face and says "What?" in the manner of one who is ready to hear me talk shit about something and I say "Why the **** are they singing about cheese-sticks?"
> 
> [EDIT: typo]


Heard this in the car today - had to laugh - sounds like cheese sticks.


----------



## MaestroMatt (18/6/12)

"On a night like this, I wanna spank the river." - Kylie Minogue.


----------



## Ivan Other One (1/7/12)

Love really hurts without lube,,,,


Love really hurts without you; Billy Ocean


----------



## Muggus (1/7/12)

Heard a song on the radio I hadn't heard in years, Breakfast at Tiffany's by Deep Blue Something...
Absolutely NO IDEA what he says in the chorus. Sounds a bit like...

"And I said what about Breakfast at Tiffany's
She said I think I remember the film
If I recall we both kinda hate it...?"

Finally looked it up today...
"And I said what about "Breakfast at Tiffany's?
She said, "I think I remember the film,
_And as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it_"

Got that one wrong!


Heard another one last night too, Loser by Beck.
I can probably be forgiven for mishearing this, because it's in Spanish(!), but:

"So open the door
I'm a loser baby
So why don't you kill me"

What is REALLY is...
"_Soy un perdedor _
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me? "

The opening line of which, apparently, translates to "I'm a loser" in Spanish...


----------



## mkstalen (2/7/12)

Fall Out Boy - This ain't a scene.
"I'm a little man, and I'm also evil, also into cats, also into cats."
"This ain't a city, it's a god damn ass face"


----------



## bignath (5/7/12)

punkin said:


> I was thinking about this today, it's not just lyrics i mishear...
> 
> I was in a fastfood joint the other day, i heard the girl say 'Do you want fries with that?' ok but when the missus heard her say ' Is that eat here or takeaway?'
> 
> ...




I stole a macca's tray one day, and because i used to surf, i took it down the beach, waxed it up and rode it through the sand dunes. Worked a treat.

That was a hell of a long time ago, but i'm sure it still happens today.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/8/12)

*Metallica - One*

Fed through the tube that sticks in me
Just like a wartime novelty
Tied to machines that make me pee
Cut this life off from me

Kinda makes a little sense, when you think of it...


----------



## Dave70 (14/8/12)

There's some tune floating around at the moment that seems to have become popular backing music for everything.
Gets a lot of rotation on MMM - Sydney. 
Sounds like their saying 'balls, off the ceiling' to me. 
Don't know who the artists is. I actually thought MMM only played The Angles, Matchbox 20 and U2.


----------



## Kiwimike (15/8/12)

It's the Black Keys - Gold on the ceiling
:lol:


----------



## Dave70 (15/8/12)

Ahhh..

Those boys must be big Sweet fans. Or at lest fans of Sweet riffing.


----------



## Kiwimike (16/8/12)

Yeah there are similarities, but these boys don't have the hair! It's a pretty good album though called El Camino, good basic raw rock an roll compared to the poppy crappy sh*t that gets thrashed on the radio!


----------

